# unable to download torrent with speedtouch alcatel router



## glenparker (Dec 8, 2005)

i've currently change my router to alcatel speedtouch 570, and there's a problem with downloading bittorrent. i'm using ABC to download my torrents and the maximum speed i can reach is 5kb/s. is there anyway that i can configure my router or bittorrent client so that i can reach a higher download speed?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please read the forum rules, we don't provide support for any P2P applications.

Closed.


----------

